
The British are googling what the E.U. is, hours after voting to leave it - josemrb
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/06/24/the-british-are-frantically-googling-what-the-eu-is-hours-after-voting-to-leave-it
======
DanBC
> That confusion over what Brexit might mean for the country's economy appears
> to have been reflected across the United Kingdom on Thursday. Google
> reported sharp upticks in searches not only related to the ballot measure
> but also about basic questions concerning the implications of the vote. At
> about 1 a.m. Eastern time, about eight hours after the polls closed, Google
> reported that searches for "what happens if we leave the EU" had more than
> tripled.

For fucks sake.

Cameron should have run a dual referendum:

1) Should the UK stay in the EU, or leave the EU?

2) Do you have confidence in me as PM?

That would have allowed people to give him a kicking while also voting stay.

